# Read The Bible Cover To Cover In 90 Days Challenge! Join Me!



## kbragg (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey ya'll, I thought our little sleepy Christian folder could use a little excitement! I was speaking with my husband a little while ago about some of the outrageous "stuff" that passes for Christianity and how Bible Illiteracy is truly a plague upon our faith today. It's why I believe so many people fall prey to all these false teachers, with false doctrines, false "gospels" and false objectives. A prayer shawl for $207 bucks? Could you imagine this: The woman with the issue of blood says within herself "If I could just touch the hem of His garment, I will be made whole." She reaches out for Jesus, when suddenly Jesus turns around and says "Good day faithful follower! I see you need a healing. Well for just a donation of $207, you can not only experience healing in your body, but also Restoration in your finances and marriage! You don't have the money? Oh ye of little faith! If you truly believed in me you'd FIND a way! Depart from me! Wait, I just got a Word from the Lord! He said that 10 people in this crowd are called right now to give $10,000! If you're obedient, He'll pour you out a blessing!"nono:

Ok, I'm going off on a tangent cuz that stuff really gets under my skin lol my bad Anywho, I must confess that I've "attempted" this challenge twice, but because of lack of well, lack of everything, I failed. Well 2007 is the year of completion, and 2008 the year of new beginnings. This is one place I am starting anew. On January 1st 2008, I will start in Genesis Chapter one and ask you to join me. I have converted the tracking chart into PDF. Use whatever version of the Bible you wish. I will be using my ESV. Here's a post I posted over a year ago on another Christian forum. i will stick to it this time! No more flaking from me!

--------------------------

On a recent trip to LifeWay Christian Book Stores, My eyes fell upon a book:


 
*The Bible in 90 Days: Cover to Cover in 12 Pages a Day (New International Version) [LARGE PRINT] (Hardcover) *
It truly inspired me to give it a go! I mean surely, if I can dedicate my time to prospecting and building my business, cleaning my home, cooking a meal, then surely I can find 45 minutes or less daily for the One who created it ALL and gives me grace and breath everyday to do it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If I can read a success book, fiction, or even this website, then surely I can feed my mind the Bread of Life.
The Devil messes with Christians so often because honestly, we don't read our Bible often enough.  How did Jesus fight the Devil?  Was it through prayer? Speaking in tongues? Through a miracle? NO, He's used the WORD!  This is a war brothers and sisters and we need to SHARPEN OUR SWORD!
I'm not using the specific Bible shown above.  I am using my ESV Bible, since it is easy to read for me, but confirming any questions I have with the KJV. 
Anyhow, I'm looking for accountability/Study partners.  People who will take this 90 day commitment with me.  We can check in daily and discuss what we've read. Anyone want to take this challenge with me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_*2 Timothy 2:15(KJV)* __Study to shew thyself approved unto God, a workman that needeth not to be ashamed, rightly dividing the word of truth._

So who's reading with me?

Here's the reading plan/tracking chart: http://www.whoiskassandrabragg.com/bible90days.pdf


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm with ya hun!


----------



## HWAY (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll join this challenge. I'll have a lot of questions since I haven't read the bible from cover to cover in over 15 years.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in too.  Q


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in!

Sometimes I spend hours on this forum so I know I can give that much time and more to read the bible.

This is just what I needed.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Dec 30, 2007)

I want to at least attempt it again this year So count me in, cant promise anything but will try.


----------



## missann (Dec 30, 2007)

In.  With all the time I spend on LHCF, I can surely read a few chapters online each day.


----------



## SparkleDoll (Dec 30, 2007)

*I'm in too.  This is a wonderful challenge.*


----------



## asubeauty (Dec 30, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## envybeauty (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in!

Good challenge OP. I strongly believe that no one can really claim to be a Christian without knowing the Bible for him/herself.  Hearing what it says and reading one or two verses during a sermon once a week isn't the same.  You have to know the word for yourself. 

When will you start the 90 days?


----------



## dlove (Dec 30, 2007)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Sometimes I spend hours on this forum so I know I can give that much time and more to read the bible.
> 
> This is just what I needed.


 
I totally agree.  I need this sooo bad.  I should be at church right now and I'm on this forum.  

I am in.


----------



## Opalsunset (Dec 30, 2007)

This is a great challenge! I'm in as well! We can do it! We've made our hair challenges, surely we can make this one as well!


----------



## star (Dec 30, 2007)

This is a great challenge I tried something similar few years ago but found I was rushing through information and not grasping it but many people have told me they were able to do it. So, I been reading the entire Bible in year with Daily Word and just finishing it up again. I have used different translations of the Bible each year and it has been such a great blessing.  I will be praying for you girls and please share your experiences.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 30, 2007)

I will join you in this challenge.  It will give me a great "overview" for my studies the rest of the year.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in.  Think I'll be reading The Message Bible.  KB, maybe we can start a thread about the revelations that we receive as we go through it.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Dec 30, 2007)

I WANT TO DO THIS. I'M IN!!


----------



## NOLA2NY (Dec 30, 2007)

I am in. What a blessing...


----------



## SplashAtl (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm in also.  Are we starting 1/1/08?


----------



## kbragg (Dec 31, 2007)

SplashAtl said:


> I'm in also. Are we starting 1/1/08?


 
Yes ma'am! A new year, a new start! We can post the revelations we receive while reading as well as stay accountable right here in this thread! So true to the poster who said if we can spend hours reading LHCF, we can certainly dedicate this time to reading the Word.

I also agreed with the poster who said this will be a great overview for our studies throughout the year! I plan to be armed with my highlighter to delve into deeper study after the challenge. My 9 year old daughter is in too! My 4 year old...well she has it easy lol, she just looks at the pictures since she can't read yet


----------



## shalom (Dec 31, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## SplashAtl (Dec 31, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Yes ma'am! A new year, a new start! We can post the revelations we receive while reading as well as stay accountable right here in this thread! So true to the poster who said if we can spend hours reading LHCF, we can certainly dedicate this time to reading the Word.
> 
> I also agreed with the poster who said this will be a great overview for our studies throughout the year! I plan to be armed with my highlighter to delve into deeper study after the challenge. My 9 year old daughter is in too! My 4 year old...well she has it easy lol, she just looks at the pictures since she can't read yet



Thank you!!  I can't wait.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'M JOINING YOU.  I STARTED TODAY!


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 1, 2008)

Im in, I need someone to keep me accountable, this is great!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey ladies! Off to a great start! Me and Angel, checking in. Day One Complete


----------



## Tee (Jan 1, 2008)

I am in on this one!  Off to read.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 2, 2008)

Dh and I are doing this together.  We read day 1 last night.  Q


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I learned alot of new things in Day 1. I am looking forward to what I'll learn today.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed my reading last night too. I was running all day so I finished right before I went to bed. What a good way to go to sleep.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 2, 2008)

I am SO in this without a doubt!  I got this bible as a gift 2 years ago!  I was reading last night and found my bookmark half way through it from last year's attempt.  What stopped me?  I have not a clue but I'm determined this year!


----------



## cece22 (Jan 2, 2008)

Count me in I have to catch up though.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 2, 2008)

Angel and Me, Day 2 reading complete! For those of you just getting started, if you're a day behind, don't overwhelm yourself with trying to do 2 days of reading. The schedule above allows for 2 "grace days" so you can count missing Day One as a grace day rather than overwhelm youself with trying to read 28 chapters in 1 day...


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 3, 2008)

Day 2 done!!! Q


----------



## ThickHair (Jan 3, 2008)

Add me in also.  I made the decision at the end of Dec that I was going to read the whole bible.  Other listings do it in a year.  This plan is perfect.  Plus I will need to read it twice to get the full understanding.


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Reading Ladies!

I'm in Philly and my mommy is in Maryland.  We work early so we call each other first thing in the morning so that I can ask her any questions I have from the previous night's reading (not to mention, it holds accountability).  I lay in bed with my blackberry and put book, chapter, verse and question in the notepad section.  If we are unsure of anything we seek other sources.  You learn soooo much that you have glanced or skimmed over in the past.

Be Blessed!


----------



## Sui Topi (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm down too! but I just got to Leviticus, so I'll start on day 8 with the rest. I have so many devotionals that I got this year too lol. 2008 is going to be a a year of me working on maintaining a strong relationship with God


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to try to do this...Im late so I am just going to start on Sunday, January 6th as my Day One to coincide with another activity that I am doing.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to all the new ladies! Angel and Mommy (me), Day 3 Complete!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 4, 2008)

Add me too, please. My best friend started doing this on her own last week, and I said I was going to join her. This makes me accountable to her and yall.

Now I need to play catch-up!


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, this is way more fun than I expected. Today I'll be out of Genesis:trampolin


----------



## SplashAtl (Jan 4, 2008)

Day 1 and 2 complete and I am loving it!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 4, 2008)

Day 3 complete for dh and I. Q


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 4, 2008)

GLAD I'M DOING THIS CHALLENGE.  THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS, KBRAGG.  SO FAR, SO GOOD W/ ME. SINCE I'VE CUT OUT WATCHING TOO MUCH TV/TALKING ON THE PHONE, I'M AHEAD - CURRENTLY ON DAY 5.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry late posting this Angel and Mommy, Day 4 Complete! We're ready to Exodus today! Get it? Ok yeah, that was corny


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 5, 2008)

@kbragg - good try!  I have to catch up today; I did work early and stayed late last night and didn't pick up the sword once.  But I'm on it while my hair deep conditions!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 5, 2008)

Checking in for dh and I for days 3 and 4.  He had to remind me last night.  I was so tired. Q


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey!! great challenege!  aready started without knowing about this thread. Lately I just been feeling the need to read it and understand it. I heard so many great stories and I want to read an interpret them for myself... I am in!


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 6, 2008)

God is good!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey ladies! Missed check in yesterday so Mommy and Angel checking in for day 5 and 6!


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 7, 2008)

Tonight I'll be moving out of Exodus!!!!!!


----------



## Petite One (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohhh, I am so late on this one.  Still want to try though.  Should I double up on reading or start from this day on?


----------



## MsSharee06 (Jan 7, 2008)

*count me in!!!*


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 7, 2008)

Count me in too! * Off to read*


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 7, 2008)

Still working on it...I'm really behind already.


----------



## ThickHair (Jan 7, 2008)

I am a little behind, just starting Leviticus today.  I will catch up this weekend.  I just got the schedule last Thursday or Friday I believe.
ETA: Oh, I just checked the schedule and I am right on time.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey ladies, I'm a little behind today but I will post when I'm caught up (by the end of the day).


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm playing catch up today.  No one is in the office but me and so I'm using my time wisely and reading the Word.  I'm sure HR wouldn't like the ways of my time management


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 9, 2008)

I started yesterday.  I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## asubeauty (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I'm doing well.  Right on time, and I have my sort-of SO and my Mom doing it, too.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW! I am so loving this challenge. It fits right into one of my goals for 2008, but accelerates the timeline from one year to 90 days! I'm on it! I will start immediately, but will probably only have time to catch up next weekend while my hair is getting braided up. Thanks kbragg for suggesting this challenge!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 10, 2008)

CHECKING IN... I'M CURRENTLY ON DAY 10; ON SCHEDULE


----------



## kbragg (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey ladies I am back on track! Checking in for Mommy and Angel Day 7,8,9,and 10 (Angel will be doing day 10 after she finishes her homework this afternoon)


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 10, 2008)

Dh is on schedule.  I got behind caring for a sick child.  But I am back on track now. Q


----------



## kbragg (Jan 12, 2008)

Angel and Mommy Checking in , DD for day 10 and 11, I will be doing day 11 tomorrow


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm finally out of Leviticus....Whew, it was a tough read but God helped me make it through!!!


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 13, 2008)

Out of Numbers....on to Deuteronomy

Thank God and His goodness!!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 13, 2008)

Angel Day 11 & 12, Mommy day 11 checking in. Tommorrow is catch up day


----------



## *KP* (Jan 14, 2008)

I started only yesterday so I am a couple of weeks behind, not sure if I can catch up but I am enjoying the challenge


----------



## kbragg (Jan 14, 2008)

special_k said:


> I started only yesterday so I am a couple of weeks behind, not sure if I can catch up but I am enjoying the challenge


 
Hey girl. no need to catch up, just start where you're at! Side note: I thought that I was the only "Special K!":Cry: Shimmie named me that You can borrow it though LOL!


----------



## live2bgr8 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a wonderful challenge!  I rarely come here anymore, but I just wanted to pop in and say "God is moving"! We need the truth-- and verse by verse is the only way to do it. Keep going y'all.

I've been reading in other areas, but I'll add this challenge to my regular study time, too. I'll jump in today on the 14th and make the loop back around (1-13) at the end.
Also, I'd like to see more about what God is speaking to you all... It's cool to say we've checked the readings off... What are you getting from the readings? I'm just curious. I'll try to do the same...


----------



## *KP* (Jan 15, 2008)

I thought this challenge would be difficult but it isn't.  I'd heard of reading the bible in a year but have never seen it condensed into just 90 days, I'm really enjoying the challenge.  I read for day 2 yesterday and a little extra even though I was sooooo sleepy last night.  I just kept wanting to find out what was going to happen next!

You guys have me treating the bible like it's a soap opera


----------



## kbragg (Jan 15, 2008)

special_k said:


> I thought this challenge would be difficult but it isn't. I'd heard of reading the bible in a year but have never seen it condensed into just 90 days, I'm really enjoying the challenge. I read for day 2 yesterday and a little extra even though I was sooooo sleepy last night. I just kept wanting to find out what was going to happen next!
> 
> *You guys have me treating the bible like it's a soap opera*


 
It is girl! The Lord keeps it real!


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 15, 2008)

special_k said:


> You guys have me treating the bible like it's a soap opera


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 15, 2008)

Out of Deuteronomy on to Joshua


----------



## kbragg (Jan 16, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> Out of Deuteronomy on to Joshua


 
Hey girl, right behind ya! Checking in for days 11-13. Angel is still behind. I should be caught up by tommorrow (DH is on vacation this week so I've been spending a lot of er hem...extra time with him. I will post more about what I'm learning, but just a tidbit from today the Lord spoke to me is "Daughter, you have spent long enough on this mountain..." I'll add more later


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jan 16, 2008)

I have to take myself out of this one... I need a year so I can let this stuff marinate and really understand... Im still tryna figure out WHO IN THE WORLD IS CAIN'S WIFE!!??


----------



## kbragg (Jan 16, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> I have to take myself out of this one... I need a year so I can let this stuff marinate and really understand... Im still tryna figure out WHO IN THE WORLD IS CAIN'S WIFE!!??


 
Cain's wife was more than likely his sister. Adam lived 930 years...it's quite possible to have a LOT of kids in that time period lol. Adam was 130 years old when Seth was born, shortly after Abel was murdered. Cain's wife could have been his sister, niece, or cousin depending on when he took her. 

Keep in mind, what we think of as incest today is not the same as it was in Biblical times. Sarah was Abraham's sister, Rebecca was Isaac's relative, etc. This was to preserve the liniage, but after thousands of years the gene pool began to become corrupted (i.e. why today if a brother and sister have a child it'll most likely have birth defects, etc). Adam and Eve were created in perfection, they're genes were perfect, but as we see even today, the gene pool continues to become more and more broken, etc. It wasn't until the Law Of Moses that marrying a direct relative became against the rules. Anywho, hope this helps!

ETA: Also keep in mind, the Bible is not in chronological order like a chapter book, so it very well could've been 3-400 years before Cain knew his wife. I have actually become interested moreso in know what happened to the other lines of Adam  (scratch that, I know what happened, the flood lol) and Noah etc. The Bible only follows the lines completely of those leading to Christ which makes sense since the Bible in essense was not divinely inspired to be a history book, although to an extent it is, but rather a revelation of God in the Old testament, Jesus in the Gospels, and the Holy Spirit in the book of Acts. Reading the Bible from beginning to end is how I believe it was designed to be read because as you may have already noticed, the more you read, the more you become aware of the FULL personality of God, not the one that many churches try to portrait by picking out a couple of veres, etc.


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Jan 16, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Cain's wife was more than likely his sister. Adam lived 930 years...it's quite possible to have a LOT of kids in that time period lol. Adam was 130 years old when Seth was born, shortly after Abel was murdered. Cain's wife could have been his sister, niece, or cousin depending on when he took her.
> 
> Keep in mind, what we think of as incest today is not the same as it was in Biblical times. Sarah was Abraham's sister, Rebecca was Isaac's relative, etc. This was to preserve the liniage, but after thousands of years the gene pool began to become corrupted (i.e. why today if a brother and sister have a child it'll most likely have birth defects, etc). Adam and Eve were created in perfection, they're genes were perfect, but as we see even today, the gene pool continues to become more and more broken, etc. It wasn't until the Law Of Moses that marrying a direct relative became against the rules. Anywho, hope this helps!
> 
> ETA: Also keep in mind, the Bible is not in chronological order like a chapter book, so it very well could've been 3-400 years before Cain knew his wife. I have actually become interested moreso in know what happened to the other lines of Adam  (scratch that, I know what happened, the flood lol) and Noah etc. The Bible only follows the lines completely of those leading to Christ which makes sense since the Bible in essense was not divinely inspired to be a history book, although to an extent it is, but rather a revelation of God in the Old testament, Jesus in the Gospels, and the Holy Spirit in the book of Acts. Reading the Bible from beginning to end is how I believe it was designed to be read because as you may have already noticed, the more you read, the more you become aware of the FULL personality of God, not the one that many churches try to portrait by picking out a couple of veres, etc.



Thank u for the clarification because I was clearly confused... because i'm reading the lists of descendants and there is Adam, Eve, Cain, and Abel if Im not mistaken... Cain kills his brother, and later finds a wife so I was asking who is this woman she just appears out of nowhere?? but anyway thank u for that. Seems like u have a good understanding of the bible, and thas exactly why i need a year


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 16, 2008)

kbragg said:


> ETA: *Also keep in mind, the Bible is not in chronological order like a chapter book*, so it very well could've been 3-400 years before Cain knew his wife.


 

It took me a million years to figure the bolded out.


----------



## kbragg (Jan 16, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> It took me a million years to figure the bolded out.


 
Well girl, you look great for your age!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 16, 2008)

CHECKING IN...DAY 16 COMPLETE.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 17, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Well girl, you look great for your age!


 
I do!


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 17, 2008)

On to Judges


----------



## kbragg (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello again ladies! I've slipped several days behind Checking in for day 14. I will read a day and a half reading daily until I'm caught up


----------



## Favor2000 (Jan 19, 2008)

This is such a good idea got tell my church about it.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 21, 2008)

On to 1 Samuel...

God is awesome!!!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 21, 2008)

YES, GOD IS AWESOME! I'M REALLY ENJOYING THIS CHALLENGE.  READING DAY 21 TODAY.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 22, 2008)

On to 2 Samuel


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 24, 2008)

HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?


----------



## kbragg (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey ya'll, I've kind of (ok I HAVE) allowed life to get in the way and unfortunately have not made my Bible reading a priority. I'm back on the wagon albeit approx 8 days behind. I am starting Day 16 tonight. I fell down but I won't stay down! So instead of reading the Bible in 90 days, it'll be 96 days!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Hey ya'll, I've kind of (ok I HAVE) allowed life to get in the way and unfortunately have not made my Bible reading a priority. I'm back on the wagon albeit approx 8 days behind. I am starting Day 16 tonight. I fell down but I won't stay down! So instead of reading the Bible in 90 days, it'll be 96 days!



don't feel bad!  I'm still in Genesis.  I started late too, but i'm hanging in there and still reading.  i'm finally on Moses now.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 25, 2008)

caligirl2385 said:


> HOW IS EVERYONE DOING?


 
Pretty good, it has taken me longer than expected to get through a few chapters and I haven't really been sticking to the reading sometimes I'll just do a whole book instead of stopping midpoint or sometimes I'll just stick to the reading plan. 

On to 1 Kings....


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, I'd really like to try and do this. . .6 pages in the Am and 6 in the PM might work for me.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 26, 2008)

On to 2 Kings:woohoo2:


----------



## kbragg (Jan 26, 2008)

Janie, you are doing so amwesome and a great example to us all! Checking in for Day 15 & 16! Angel is right on schedule She can teach mommy a thing or too huh? Will be in Judges tommorrow!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jan 26, 2008)

I AM A DAY OR TWO BEHIND, BUT I'M GOING TO CATCH UP TONIGHT.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 27, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Janie, you are doing so amwesome and a great example to us all! Checking in for Day 15 & 16! Angel is right on schedule She can teach mommy a thing or too huh? Will be in Judges tommorrow!


 

Thanks K for starting this thread! It came right on time for me God bless you


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 27, 2008)

On to 1 Chronicles....


----------



## kbragg (Jan 28, 2008)

Day 17 complete! In Judges now!


----------



## strenght81 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't visit this forum much, but my new years resolution was to put God first. I was failing miserably but this challenge has put things into perspectives for me. At least now I know where to start. I will begin tonight. Thank you.


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 29, 2008)

Posting up in Chronicles, this is gonna take a minute...


----------



## kbragg (Jan 30, 2008)

Checking in for Day 18 & 19! I'm in 1 Samuel now and will be back later today to check in for day 20!


----------



## asubeauty (Jan 30, 2008)

Ladies, I'm kind of disappointed.  I fell off, and now I don't think I'll make the 90 days.  

I'm still going though, I'm not giving up!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 30, 2008)

asubeauty said:


> Ladies, I'm kind of disappointed. I fell off, and now I don't think I'll make the 90 days.
> 
> I'm still going though, I'm not giving up!


 
Hey girl, I fell off for a minute too, but it's not that you fell down but whether you stay down right? I'm about 10 days behind, but you know what? Just means I'll be done in 98 days instead of 90 days, but still, it's good! Think of it this way, even if it takes you 120 days or 180 days, that's still a lot further than you would've gotten hadn't you taken the challenge right? You're doing great girl just keep on pressing forward!


----------



## kbragg (Jan 30, 2008)

Day 20 complete!


----------



## janiebaby (Jan 30, 2008)

On to 2 Chronicles....


----------



## kbragg (Jan 31, 2008)

Day 21 complete....I read half of day 22 to catch up some more In 2 Samuel now


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I got to play catch up too.  I got off track studying something else for spiritual reasons. Dh is still on schedule though. Q


----------



## kbragg (Feb 1, 2008)

Day 22 & 23 Complete! 2 Samuel 22 is soooo powerful!


----------



## kbragg (Feb 3, 2008)

Day 24 & 25 complete! Catching back up!


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 3, 2008)

On to Esther:reddancer:


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 3, 2008)

READING DAY 33.


----------



## kbragg (Feb 4, 2008)

Day 26 & 27 Complete!


----------



## cutenappygrl (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so glad I found this thread - I am going to try and do this!!! I love this forum - it has helped me in more ways than one!!


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 4, 2008)

On to Psalms

I know I'm gonna be in here for awhile.....


----------



## kbragg (Feb 6, 2008)

Day 28 & 29 Complete! Will be checking in twice more today....


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'M BEHIND NOW - NEED TO PLAY CATCH UP.  HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING WELL.


----------



## kbragg (Feb 8, 2008)

Day 30 & 31 complete! 1/3 of the way there, woohoo!


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 9, 2008)

On to Proverbs....

this will take a minute


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'M ALL CAUGHT UP - JUST FINISHED READING DAY 39.  I'LL READ DAY 40 TONIGHT.


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 9, 2008)

On to Ecclesiastes...


----------



## kbragg (Feb 13, 2008)

Day 32 completed yesterday! I'm approx 12 days behind so I plan to really set aside the next 6 days to double up on my reading to get caught up! I want to be like Janiebaby when I grow up


----------



## kbragg (Feb 16, 2008)

Checking in for Day 33 (finally) Man Chronicles is taking me forever! I'm now 14 days behind and need to get back on it! I'm still here though! 7 days of double it looks like but I WILL be caught up by the 29th!


----------



## *KP* (Feb 18, 2008)

I've also completely fallen behind but like kbragg said, I'm much further than I'd be without this challenge.  I started a few weeks late but I'm still behind where I should be.  I'm in the last part of Leviticus, it's not as easy reading as Genesis was.  I've gone some days without reading any at all but I will try to read _at least_ one chapter if nothing else.


----------



## kbragg (Feb 18, 2008)

Checking in for Chapter 34 (from yesterday)


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 18, 2008)

On to Amos...

Can't wait until the New Testament


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 18, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Day 32 completed yesterday! I'm approx 12 days behind so I plan to really set aside the next 6 days to double up on my reading to get caught up! I want to be like Janiebaby when I grow up


 
Hey K!

I absolutely love your new avi...


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 18, 2008)

special_k said:


> I've also completely fallen behind but like kbragg said, I'm much further than I'd be without this challenge. I started a few weeks late but I'm still behind where I should be. I'm in the last part of Leviticus, it's not as easy reading as Genesis was. I've gone some days without reading any at all but I will try to read _at least_ one chapter if nothing else.


 
Don't worry about it...

At least try to do a page or two a day and if you feel like reading more then keep goin. You'll be fine, hang in there!


----------



## kbragg (Feb 20, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> Hey K!
> 
> I absolutely love your new avi...


 
Thanks girl!

Just now checking in for Day 35 I'm gonna be caught up by the 29th so help me


----------



## kbragg (Feb 22, 2008)

Checking in for day 36, 37, 38, and 39! We're getting there....


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 23, 2008)

On to Matthew...


----------



## kbragg (Feb 23, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> On to Matthew...


 
WHOA GIRL! You are way ahead! I can't wait to get to the New Testament! Loving Pslams right now!


----------



## kbragg (Feb 24, 2008)

Checking in for day 40, 41, & 42!


----------



## caligirl2385 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'M SO BEHIND.  DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT DAY I'M ON. :\


----------



## kbragg (Feb 26, 2008)

Day 43! I will be caght up by Friday, Lord help me!


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 26, 2008)

On to Mark....


----------



## kbragg (Feb 27, 2008)

Checking in for day 44! (yesterday) Half way done for me! 44 days to go! I may just have to stay behind ya'll (which means I'll be done on April 10th instead of March 28th).


----------



## kbragg (Feb 27, 2008)

Checking in for day 45!


----------



## janiebaby (Feb 29, 2008)

On to Luke


----------



## kbragg (Feb 29, 2008)

Checking in for Day 46 (yesterday) and day 47 (today!)


----------



## kbragg (Mar 3, 2008)

Checking in for the weekend! Day 48 (Saturday) and 49 (Sunday). Will be back after doing today's reading!


----------



## lady_brown (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm a little late in reading this thread, but I'm starting today...

I have been praying for understanding of the word, and I feel it devoloping some.  I'll just keep reading it as many times as I have to until it becomes routine.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 3, 2008)

Checking in for day 50! 38 days to go!


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 4, 2008)

On to John


----------



## kbragg (Mar 5, 2008)

Day 51 complete (yesterday)!


----------



## kbragg (Mar 6, 2008)

Checking in for day 52 (yesterday) and 53 (today). On the Jeremiah!


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 7, 2008)

On to Acts


----------



## kbragg (Mar 8, 2008)

Checking in for Day 54 (yesterday) and Day 55(today)!


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 9, 2008)

On to Romans


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 10, 2008)

On to 2 Corinthians...


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 10, 2008)

I forgot to post that I had to drop out. I had to focus on some scriptures in preparation for the Easter week activities. Dh is still following along though. Thanks again for this kbragg because I will def use this in the future. Much love ladies. Q


----------



## kbragg (Mar 10, 2008)

Love ya too Queeny!

Checking in for day 56 (Sunday)


----------



## kbragg (Mar 11, 2008)

Checking in for Day 57 (Monday) and Day 58 (today)


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 11, 2008)

On to Ephesians:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## Poli (Mar 11, 2008)

This is by far the best challenge i've seen, too bad I missed iterplexed


----------



## kbragg (Mar 12, 2008)

Poli said:


> This is by far the best challenge i've seen, too bad I missed iterplexed


 
I was thinking of starting a Bible listening challenge once I finish this one, you're free to join! But yes you are right, this is by far the best challenge I've ever participated in!

Checking in for day 59!


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 12, 2008)

On to 1 Thessalonians


----------



## kbragg (Mar 12, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> On to 1 Thessalonians


 
Slow down on the coffee gurl!


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 13, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Slow down on the coffee gurl!


 
In my mind it's hot cocoa

I can't drink coffee if I did I'd be like this:creatures


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 13, 2008)

On to Hebrews


----------



## kbragg (Mar 13, 2008)

Day 60 complete! 28 days to go!


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 14, 2008)

On to James


----------



## kbragg (Mar 14, 2008)

Day 61 complete for both me and Angel! 27 days to go! We're really excited!


----------



## aqualung (Mar 14, 2008)

I read the bible thru while in middle school.
Twice.
Each time took a year.
And see how well I turned out?


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 16, 2008)

On to 2 Peter


----------



## kbragg (Mar 17, 2008)

Weekend Check in!: Day 62 (Saturday) and 63 (Sunday)!


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 17, 2008)

On to Revelation


----------



## yodie (Mar 17, 2008)

I am really late joining this thread.

Can I jump in on the end?

Are you all reading your own individual Bible or did you purchase the 90 day bible?


----------



## kbragg (Mar 17, 2008)

yodie said:


> I am really late joining this thread.
> 
> Can I jump in on the end?
> 
> Are you all reading your own individual Bible or did you purchase the 90 day bible?


 
I own the 90 day Bible, but I'm using my ESV Sure, hop on in!


----------



## kbragg (Mar 17, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> On to Revelation


 
Wow girl! You are done!!! Congrats! I'm 3 weeks behind you


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 17, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Wow girl! You are done!!! Congrats! I'm 3 weeks behind you


 
Thanks! I can't believe it. Girl please expect alot of PMs because there was some stuff that had me like erplexed and then others that had me like and still others had me like. 

I definitely have to delve deeper into certain books. I think next time I'll definitely take notes. I also plan to use another version, I had NLV. I was reading so hard I found like two errors.


----------



## yodie (Mar 17, 2008)

kbragg said:


> I own the 90 day Bible, but I'm using my ESV Sure, hop on in!


 
Thanks.
I was so inspired by this thread that I decided to start at the book of Genesis and just keep on going. What a good idea. 

I'm reading the Message Bible.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 17, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> Thanks! I can't believe it. Girl please expect alot of PMs because there was some stuff that had me like erplexed and then others that had me like and still others had me like.
> 
> I definitely have to delve deeper into certain books. I think next time I'll definitely take notes. I also plan to use another version, I had NLV. I was reading so hard I found like two errors.


 
Way to Go! Keep in mind too that the NLT is very much a "watered down" version meaning that it's written/translated in a way to appeal to non-Christians so a lot of phrasing that we're used to like Justification, redemption, sanctification etc., has been left out. I think the NKJV is very good though I'm personally a fan of the ESV myself I plan to use the NKJV next time. PM me anytime or better yet, post your questions and what you learned here so we can al benefit from the discussion


----------



## kbragg (Mar 17, 2008)

Checking in for day 64! 24 days to go! I'm really proud of my daughter for sticking to this as well. It's been a great bonding experience for us to read together and discuss what we're learning. How many 9 year olds have read the whole Bible....how many adults for that matter I'm glad to have crossed over to the reading side


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 18, 2008)

Out of Revelations


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 18, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Way to Go! Keep in mind too that the NLT is very much a "watered down" version meaning that it's written/translated in a way to appeal to non-Christians so a lot of phrasing that we're used to like Justification, redemption, sanctification etc., has been left out. I think the NKJV is very good though I'm personally a fan of the ESV myself I plan to use the NKJV next time. PM me anytime or *better yet, post your questions and what you learned here so we can al benefit from the discussion*


 
Thanks! I don't want to be the only one though and it would be nice to gain some feedback....


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, the next version I'll get is either the NKJV or the ESV. I did like how my NLV had some of the hebrew and aramaic translations in the footnotes. If possible, I'll look for a version that includes these. 

One thing that interested me was the food ordeal. At one point I called up a friend and said "I have to stop eating pork and shellfish!". I didn't get this from Leviticus but somewhere in the Old Testament the Lord says something about his people eating swine. Then in the New Testament I understood why it was ok to eat these things aside from the usual scripture that everyone quotes that it is not what goes into the mouth but what comes out of it. 

I also liked how much of the New Testament drew from the Old Testament. That helped me put things together alot quicker and the footnotes that were included also helped with finding passages.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 18, 2008)

janiebaby said:


> Ok, the next version I'll get is either the NKJV or the ESV. I did like how my NLV had some of the hebrew and aramaic translations in the footnotes. If possible, I'll look for a version that includes these.
> 
> One thing that interested me was the food ordeal. At one point I called up a friend and said "I have to stop eating pork and shellfish!". I didn't get this from Leviticus but somewhere in the Old Testament the Lord says something about his people eating swine. Then in the New Testament I understood why it was ok to eat these things aside from the usual scripture that everyone quotes that it is not what goes into the mouth but what comes out of it.
> 
> I also liked how much of the New Testament drew from the Old Testament. That helped me put things together alot quicker and the footnotes that were included also helped with finding passages.


 
The ESV has lots of footnotes


----------



## kbragg (Mar 18, 2008)

Day 65 complete!


----------



## kbragg (Mar 19, 2008)

Day 66 Complete!


----------



## kbragg (Mar 21, 2008)

Day 67 & 68 Complete! 20 days to go!


----------



## kbragg (Mar 24, 2008)

Day 69, 70, and 71 checking in!


----------



## Writer100 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm a newbie but I want to start the challenge on April 1st. I don't know if you have to do anything special to start a challenge  but I've already printed the tracking sheet. This is really great.


----------



## MsGardner78 (Mar 28, 2008)

I would love to do this challenge also. I will start on Apr 1st (which is also my 30th b-day)


----------



## kbragg (Mar 29, 2008)

Checking in for days 72 & 73! Got a little behind for a sec, but back in da game yo!

You ladies that want to start on the 1st, go for it! You can continue in this thread or you can start a new one! This challenge has been a huge blessing to me and has really opened my eyes to who God really is!


----------



## kbragg (Mar 30, 2008)

Checking in for day 74! Just 2 weeks to go!


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Mar 31, 2008)

Ummera yeah...I failed .  I will be starting over again!


----------



## kbragg (Mar 31, 2008)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> Ummera yeah...I failed . I will be starting over again!


 
Girl you didn't fail! The only way to fail is no never attempt, to never take a chance. You just learned a lesson. Like for instance, I've learned that it's easier to do my reading first and it sets a positive tone for my day. When I start late in the day, I get "busy" and let life get in the way. 

It's like that Fred Hammond songs talks about you know? It's ok to fall down, but we get up!

Checking in for day 75!


----------



## kbragg (Apr 1, 2008)

Day 76 checking in!


----------



## Writer100 (Apr 2, 2008)

MsGardner78 said:


> I would love to do this challenge also. I will start on Apr 1st (which is also my 30th b-day)


 
Happy Be-lated Birthday:birthday2


----------



## kbragg (Apr 2, 2008)

Checking in for day 77!

Happy B-day MsGardner!


----------



## janiebaby (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice job ladies!!!:bouncegre


----------



## kbragg (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks girl!

Checking in for day 78 & 79! 9 days to go!


----------



## kbragg (Apr 7, 2008)

Checking in for day 80 and 81! Will be back later for 82!


----------



## kbragg (Apr 9, 2008)

Checking for day 82, 83, and 84! 4 days to go!


----------



## kbragg (Apr 12, 2008)

Checking in for Day 85 & 86! 1 more day to go (I'll be readinging 87 & 88 tonight and tommorrow!)


----------



## kbragg (Apr 16, 2008)

Finally! Finished!clap: Took me 106 days instead of 90 days lol but I still made it! I'm so happy. I've grown quite a bit through this challenge, Learned a lot, grew OUT of a lot of things, and still have so much to learn. I've developed a deep desire to learn more about Biblical History to gain a better understanding of the word i.e. in the context of culture etc. I'll post more tommorrow!


----------



## janiebaby (Apr 21, 2008)

kbragg said:


> Finally! Finished!clap: Took me 106 days instead of 90 days lol but I still made it! I'm so happy. I've grown quite a bit through this challenge, Learned a lot, grew OUT of a lot of things, and still have so much to learn. *I've developed a deep desire to learn more about Biblical History to gain a better understanding of the word i.e. in the context of culture etc.* I'll post more tommorrow!


 
 


  I am so happy for you. I think I'll do this again soon or explore the different books more in depth.....


----------



## *KP* (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone still doing this?

I'm far far my 90 day target behind but I haven't given up!


----------

